# صور حادث طيران الاتحاد ..... من باريس



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

صور حادث انزلاق طائرة شركة الاتحاد الامارتيه علي مدرج الهبوط 



























و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 

تحياتي لكم 

​


----------



## تيتانيوم (7 أغسطس 2008)

لاحووووووووووووووول


لاكن ماعليكم اصبر لطيران الاتحاد والامارات بتصير اقوى شركتين؟


بعد شرائها طائرات في وقت ارتفاع النفط ^_^


----------



## اباتشي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لا حووووول


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

انا لله واانا اليه راجعون هل عرقتم ياشباب ماسبب الحادث


----------



## almutaz (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ارسلت لي هذه المعلومة من صديق لذلك لا تواخذوني ان كانت تختلف مع ما حدث فعلا

a crew was to carry tests on the ground, such as engine runups, prior to delivery to Etihad Airways in Abu Dhabi .. The ADAT crew taxied the A340-600 to the run-up area. Then they took all four engines to takeoff power with a virtually empty aircraft. Not having read the run-up manuals, they had no clue just how light an empty A340-600 really is. The takeoff warning horn was blaring away in the cockpit because they had all 4 engines at full power. The aircraft computers thought they were trying to takeoff but it had not been configured properly (flaps/slats , etc..) Then one of the ADAT crew decided to pull the circuit breaker on the Ground Proximity Sensor to silence the alarm. ; This fools the aircraft into thinking it is in the air. The computers automatically released all the brakes and set the aircraft rocketing forward. The ADAT crew had no idea that this is a safety feature so that pilots can't land with the brakes on. Not one member of the seven crew throttle back the engines from their max power setting, so the $200 million brand-new aircraft crashed into a blast barrier, totaling it. .


----------

